# costing for a friend's dessert party



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Hello,

I have recently graduated from a Culinary Arts program at a local Community College with Chef/Instructors from the CIA. Great program and I did very well graduating with Highest Honors  but now I am out in the real world with a first real job...and I think I know what I should charge but I am also afraid of loosing a friend if I charge her too much! She just needs cupcakes and brownies for 25 people plus a fondant cake for her mom's 70th Anniversary! They are 2 separate functions on 2 separate days. I am making Vanilla cupcakes with a Strawberry French Buttercream and a Lemon cupcake with Lemon Buttercream frosting. The brownies are fudge brownies scented with raspberry. This event is for 25 people. I thought I would add some chocolate covered strawberries to add some color and speak to the season. I was thinking I should charge for the product cost naturally and then add $15.00 per hour for my labor.

Where the cake is concerned I am going to make a small tiered warm milk cake with chocolate buttercream between layers that have been slathered with simple syrup, then the cake will be crumb coated with the buttercream, then fondant covered with gum paste flowers and doves as decorations. The cost of this could go as high as $150 but I am afraid she will not want to pay $150 for a 6 inch cake...I would not blame her. She is a good friend and we share similar tastes for good food and wine and she lives a very comfortable life style. Can you help me?

petitetreats.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty sure this was answered yesterday.

Just give the cake to your good friend then. Your not a bakery, don't try to be, unless you want to.

1 dollar, final answer

Congrats on passing school! 

Now what was the question?


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

She REFUSES to allow me to do it just for cost. She insists upon paying me my labor and product charges. And you did not answer my question yesterday because I never knew this site existed until today! Thank you for your kind and thoughtful reply. Funny but I thought this was supposed to be a great place to go for help.....


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Haha your welcome and it is. Sorry if I was too short with you. Take her money then. Hows 29$ sound to you. Truky it is a hard question to answer. You dont need to learn food costing. You need to know what is socially acceptable in YOUR friend circle. 

You asked. i was being thiughtful when J suggested you givenit. And it WAS answered yesterday. There is a search button.

Do you need to know anything else about costing I asked a serious question? What do YOU charge an hour? Kind if hard for us to answer that. What do you think I charge, does it matter? It is the same for you? Charge the 15 + cost. What is the question? The only question I saw is" can you help me". Answer is yes. 

Good luck and please don't take this as negative its just free advice! Take a compliment! Haha! 

Mmmmm chocolate. 

And heres more info than you need;

Food costs + rentals/supplies + variable costs + fixed costs + helper labor + your labor (including shopping, planning,
prep, etc) + profit divided by # people == $$ per person.
Then adjust as needed for local market!

Got this from another thread here by searching. 

Smiley.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well, considering you're not even an apprentice yet, and apprentices usually don't make squat. I would charge her squat/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

How can a 6 inch cake possibly cost $ 150.00. Bouchon Bakery in Beverly Hills is only 125.00 and that's delivered in a Lamborghini.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I think @chefboyOG was trying to convey the fact that there are manymany threads dealing with pricing.

In fact there was one started yesterday..... [thread="86039"]Desert Bar [/thread]

As you progress in your career you will receive many answers to your questions that the general population would consider abrasive.

Most are not meant to sound mean just the way we talk on the fly ;-)


petitetreats said:


> She REFUSES to allow me to do it just for cost. She insists upon paying me my labor and product charges. And you did not answer my question yesterday because I never knew this site existed until today! Thank you for your kind and thoughtful reply. Funny but I thought this was supposed to be a great place to go for help.....


 Keep coming back and interacting with the community....and you too will sound like a smartie pants lol.

Welcome!

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@petitetreats ,

I apologise for my post. Like others, I thought your post was a ditto from yesterday. This is the right place to come. Searching older posts can sometimes give you answers

to your questions or thoughts. With that said, you will probably be buying more ingredients than you will use. I would just pass along the food cost as payment and use the job

as experience. Your friend doesn't have to know. If she enjoys a comfortable life style then you'll probably pick up some business from exposure to her friends.


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

1) I don't own a Lamborghini but my painter does. I will deliver the desserts using my Mercedes and butter in NYC costs 3.99 a pound. I use 2 lbs. for the Butercream alone and if I use Kerry or Presidente butter, the cost is much higher!
2) I was told by my mother that if you don't have time to speak nicely and politely then don't answer the phone at all, that should hold tried today with email and threads!
3) I am 68 years old, have been baking since I wax 6 yrs old, have hosted countless dinners, fundraisers and worked as a Pan Am flight attendant and Purser for 12yrs after graduation with a BS degree in Education. Then after all my guests asking for my recipes I author a cookbook, self published and needed additional runs. Then I attended Culinary School. I am JUST now learning how to use posts! I am JUST learning how to navigate your website. Give me a break! 
4) If I go to a patissiere in Greenwich CT I will easily pay $1.75 for a mini cupcake And I'll bet that they have additives in product! I use top of the line ing.
5) Have you ever made hand made flowers with gum paste? If so you know how long it takes to form even one flower. And the small cake will display at least 8 flowers and leaves, along with 2 turtle doves. It took 2hrs just to make the cakes,it wil have 6 layers, 2hrs for buttercream production and icing, then white chocolate fondant will be added to the cake (the board the cake sits upon will also be covered in fondant)
The white fondant eill ne tinted Ivory white. Then decoations added finally. All in all approx.9 to 10 hrs of work.


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

I am grateful for your clarifications and apologies, certainly not requested but nonetheless appreciated and thank you for your help.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

petitetreats said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently graduated from a Culinary Arts program at a local Community College with Chef/Instructors from the CIA. Great program and I did very well graduating with Highest Honors but now I am out in the real world with a first real job...and I think I know what I should charge but I am also afraid of loosing a friend if I charge her too much! She just needs cupcakes and brownies for 25 people plus a fondant cake for her mom's 70th Anniversary! They are 2 separate functions on 2 separate days. I am making Vanilla cupcakes with a Strawberry French Buttercream and a Lemon cupcake with Lemon Buttercream frosting. The brownies are fudge brownies scented with raspberry. This event is for 25 people. I thought I would add some chocolate covered strawberries to add some color and speak to the season. I was thinking I should charge for the product cost naturally and then add $15.00 per hour for my labor.
> 
> ...


ill be the first to admit it.... i HATE when friends ask me to do things for them. Its a rock and a hard place. If people are looking for a deal, something cheap... please fell free to go to safeway, walmart or costco and get everything you want as cheap as you can.

If you are planning on making enough for each person.... 2 cupcakes...1 vanilla, 1 lemon, a brownie and a chocolate covered strawberry..... $15 per person.

Ask her what she would want to spend on said 6 inch cake...and go from there. If she wants to go cheap.... decorate it cheap.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ouch. Never had the privilege of making flowers with gum paste. Too old, wasn't around.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

panini said:


> ouch. Never had the privilege of making flowers with gum paste. Too old, wasn't around.


its a pain in the sugared ass!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I can imagine. Back in our time it was a pain in the hands


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Gorgeous sugar work!


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

panini said:


> I can imagine. Back in our time it was a pain in the hands


ok..ill admit i like sugar work better then gum paste.... but still it is pain in the sugared ass. lol.


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Yes it is a pain in the sugared a--!  But the rewards are great!


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Canelle, great suggestion..thank you!


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

petitetreats said:


> Canelle, great suggestion..thank you!


instead of doing the gum paste.... why not use fresh orchids? Much less work, not to expensive.... and very impressive.


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

I always think it is "cheating" to put a real flower on however God's work is so much better than mine! Good idea however I have to drive this up to Albany NY 2 days before the anniversary party so I am afraid of the orchids not travelling well Canele, what do you think?


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

petitetreats said:


> I always think it is "cheating" to put a real flower on however God's work is so much better than mine! Good idea however I have to drive this up to Albany NY 2 days before the anniversary party so I am afraid of the orchids not travelling well Canele, what do you think?


I always think it is cheating when a friends use that friendship....to go cheap on you. Flowers are not cheap... and a whole lot less when trying to stay on budget. Ask her what she would prefer.... pay you what you would charge someone who is not a friend... or fresh flowers 

orchids travel GREAT... and they hold up for a very long time. They are my go to flower for cakes. If you get them cut the you can have them put little vile's of water on each stem. The other option is to find a source there in Albany for your flowers. An entire cake covered in edible pansy is ....beautiful. I source mine from by produce supplier but it is possible to order them from an upscale grocer or florist. I would get three boxes so you have enough to pick and choose from.

Find out what flowers your friends mom used in her bouquet...and use them (if they are not poisonous!) Find out what colors she used...and wrap the cake in silk ribbon of the same color.....

the 70th is the "platinum" anniversary..... you can silver leaf the cake. Leaf has taken a huge jump in price.... but it is quite impressive. Then you would have no need to worry about flowers, fresh or paste.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree @Canele.
Tho not so popular with the masses at the moment, fresh flowers bring a breath of life to the event IMO.
I would rather place one perfect example of whatever than a hundred gumpaste reproductions.
Elegant.

mimi

And don't even get me started on real fabric ribbon!
I kinda like what "they" are doing with that plastic icing lace and Victorian lace molds and I do it if requested (and paid for ;-) but there is just something about a swath of sheer ribbon that is breathtaking as well as timeless.

Or Lambeth!!!!!
Some of those creations make my heart stop!

Check out http://www.cheftalk.com/u/27942/petalsandcoco Gallery and Pinterest page, simply gorgeous.
She has the touch.
It is amazing what can be done with a few egg whites and a bit of sugar......

I guess I will always be an old world romantic when it comes to sugar art lol.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Marzipan flowers are quick and easy. Plus they  taste pretty good.

I have co-workers that are very good with gum paste but it scares me to see wires and toothpicks and things. I won't let them use anything that isn't edible.

I have disclaimers on all out order sheets," we will not put fresh flowers on cakes" our shop has been next to a florist and good friend for decades. He says he wouldn't eat any of his product and there are really no flowers that are edible unless there is a written trail of proof they are organic and there is nothing in the earth or food that their grown in is not organic. Even then, I would not consume those organic pesticides especially if I can't pronounce them.

Last point and I'll step down from my box, There is a growing number of people that have allergies, some of these flowers are toxic to them.

BUT! that's our customers, I love fried stuffed squash blossom and garnish some plates at home with flowering herbs for flavor.

PS. Canele, you might ought to mention that there are poly ribbons out there. Silk will absorb any type of fat or moisture, and can't be sliced through.

I haven't noticed the prices for silver sheets and dust. I just got some of a competition, I thiink the silver leaf was around 18. for a book of 25 from alibaba or amazon.

Might be nice just to do the doves.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oops,

Sorry Grace, didn't see you post. I'm on my tiny tablet.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

panini said:


> Marzipan flowers are quick and easy. Plus they taste pretty good.
> 
> I have co-workers that are very good with gum paste but it scares me to see wires and toothpicks and things. I won't let them use anything that isn't edible.
> 
> ...


ture true.... me and assuming about knowledge.... ribbon must be removed before cutting.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The main issue here is how to put a price on the labor needed to make the product.

Customers look at something like this and brush it off without realizing the work involved.

Then they complain about the price.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

panini said:


> oops,
> Sorry Grace, didn't see you post. I'm on my tiny tablet.


No bruised or broken toes, pan lol.
Ross hit it head on when he pointed out the fact that the current BTB's don't wanna pay for all the really time consuming piping and certified organic flowers .
Slap on a layer of fondant and quilt it lol.

Rather take tango lessons and import a cigar roller lol.

mimi


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Here is the cake I did for my friend:





  








Davidson Cake.jpg




__
petitetreats


__
Jun 23, 2015


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Here at long last is the cake I made for that friend of mine, who said it was the best tasting cake she has ever had and her father whose anniversary it was did not want to cut into it because it was so perfect to look at it! Thanks for all your help and suggestions, I always find that "less is more".





  








Davidson Cake.jpg




__
petitetreats


__
Jun 23, 2015


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Thank you Canele, quite a compliment coming from you!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Very nice work. Clean and crisp. Elegant !


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Impressive! Love your style


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Breathtaking....

mimi


----------



## petitetreats (May 31, 2015)

Dear flipflopgirl, laurelulu, canele and panini:

Thank you for your generous words of encouragement and praise.Would I be able to use your comments in any written material I may use to advertise a business should I decide one day to open one? And BTW panini thank you for the idea about making the doves silver, I bought the sliver leaf ($25 for 24 sheets) and taught myself how to apply, ruining 3 sheets in the process..ha!

petitetreats (Mary)


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

your work looks great. 

We had a similar conversation with a new hire the other day, just graduated from culinary school.

She did a wedding cake for a friend, and thought it should be $1000 at least, and we would have priced it around 400...

Most people start out in the decorating/cake industry and do side work for friends, family, neighbors. everyone does it. the advice we gave her is cover your materials. You are getting practice at this point, learning and growing ( applying silver leaf). 

Bottom line staring out, cover your costs, make the customers happy, earn more business.


----------

